# any big cats yet



## tattooedreefer

just seeing if there has been any big cats yet this year on the red? i have about a 4.5 lber so far just wondering?


----------



## NightWarrior

The biggest so far on the red for me is 13#'s caught last Sunday night.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Caught a 14 last weekend. Haven't been out since. That will change soon...


----------



## Vernon.Miller

caught a 19lb 5 oz last night. no goo pics though.


----------



## cavedude

Caught a 20lb. 12 oz. friday north of grand forks, then the crappy weather rolled in :x


----------



## drjongy

My wife caught a 17 lb. catfish last Friday in Grand Forks before the big storm hit as well. The water was quite high to begin with, but even by Saturday the water had gone up quite a bit more.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Nice fish!


----------



## proguide

Its been the best year so far that I can remember. We've caught dozens of fish over 20. Now the spawn is on and the water is high. The good news is there are many many big fish in the system and fishing will only get better now through fall.


----------



## cavedude

Nice fish drjongy, I think we saw you that afternoon. We were in a black lund. Here's 20lb. 12oz. caught last friday before the storm came through.


----------



## drjongy

Wow, cavedude, that is one FAT cat! Yeah, I think you guys were going out again when we were loading up. Were you out there during part of the storm?


----------



## cavedude

Yeah drjongy,We weathered it out for a few more hours until we heard the tornado sirens from downstream then we boogied out. We're gonna make another trip to GF when the water goes down and the catfishing picks up again.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Went fishing last night. nothing big, but if you catch a fishing pole or a cat with a pole connected you can tell my buddy his pole has been found. Estimating the size of the fish that jumped I would say around 15lbs. told him to put something behind his handle but there it went. :eyeroll:


----------



## drjongy

The river in GF is already back to normal levels. Going to stay in town this weekend because the wife works and try some fishing each night.


----------



## proguide

The big cats in Grand Forks are still biting but you have to be aggressive and go after them. On the move keeping fresh bait on. Sucker seems to be preferred so far this weekend.


----------

